# Meine Fichten blühen



## pema (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht mal als Vorschlag, wie man langweilige Fichten im Garten aufhübschen kann:
die von mit gepflanzte Clematis Montana hat es in zwei Jahren geschafft, einen schönen Blickfang zu bilden der zugleich noch super duftet.
Leider kann sie sich an den im Wind wackelnden Zweigen nicht so gut festhalten und wächst daher lieber in die Breite als in die Höhe.
petra


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Meine Fichten blühen*

Hi

Na das ist doch mal was...
ich habe im Frühjahr auch viele Kleterpflanzen gesetzt. Zwei Ramblerrosen eine Kletterrose auch so eine Waldclematis und ein echtes __ Geißblatt. Allerdings wachsen sie alle an Laubbäumen hoch. Bin mal gespannt, wie sie sich enwickeln und ob es so wächst, wie ich es mir vorstelle

Grüße


----------

